# Want to rotate, but I'm worried



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

As many of you know, Toby was so sick in November and December and we ended up changing his food. Since then, he has been fine, and he's loved the Fromm grain free game bird recipe that he's been on. I'm wondering if now, four months later, it is safe to begin rotating the other Fromm grain free flavors. 

I would love for him to have some variety, but I'm very worried about it making him sick. 

Any others with sensitive tummies that rotate without issue (especially those that feed Fromm)? What do you guys think? Should I play it safe and pick up another bag of game bird tomorrow or try a different flavor?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

You can get another flavor! I rotate every couple months. Lola has a sensitive tummy, I just switch the new flavor over about a week or so. My sister's chi carter eats Fromm too of course, but she switches over night with no issues. I'm too scared!! 

Good luck!! Which flavor do you wanna try next??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> You can get another flavor! I rotate every couple months. Lola has a sensitive tummy, I just switch the new flavor over about a week or so. My sister's chi carter eats Fromm too of course, but she switches over night with no issues. I'm too scared!!
> 
> Good luck!! Which flavor do you wanna try next??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's awesome! I guess I'm just scared because he was so sick for so long. But I think I'm gonna give it a shot. I think I wanna try surf and turf. I only have enough of his current bag to switch over 2-3 days, but I'm gonna give it a try. 

I know Fromm four star nutritionals line is designed to be rotated, but I was just worried cause of his tummy. 

Thanks Zorana 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

As long as it's the same brand, you _shouldn't_ have to transition between flavors. Most companies make sure that their levels are close enough to not cause such issues (helps with brand loyalty).


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I feed the game bird, but I also give a tablespoon of can (fromm) and use different flavors in the can, but I keep them on the same kibble.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

MMS said:


> As long as it's the same brand, you _shouldn't_ have to transition between flavors. Most companies make sure that their levels are close enough to not cause such issues (helps with brand loyalty).


Even with his extra sensitive tummy? I don't know if he has a super sensitive tummy or if it was the ZP, but I don't want to take too big of a risk. That's great news, because I think he would really enjoy the rotation and the exciting flavors. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're designed to be rotated. I don't know if it has any baring, but I was going to switch to Fromm gradually but as soon as Mylo had it any his stools firmed up so I didn't need to be too gradual. My thinking is, if I can pretty much switch from one food to Fromm with no issues that switching to another type of Fromm shouldn't be an issue?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> That's awesome! I guess I'm just scared because he was so sick for so long. But I think I'm gonna give it a shot. I think I wanna try surf and turf. I only have enough of his current bag to switch over 2-3 days, but I'm gonna give it a try.
> 
> I know Fromm four star nutritionals line is designed to be rotated, but I was just worried cause of his tummy.
> 
> ...


You're welcome Ash! I'm so happy to hear Fromm has really agreed with Toby! My sister thinks I'm nuts for transitioning over a week, she used to work at an organic boutique that sold all the best, all her customers switched really quickly too. I've seen too much diarrhea from my crew to be brave enough to try it!! 2-3 days should be good!! Xox. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome great! Thanks all. Now I'm excited for him to get to try something new!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't have any experience switching flavors of Fromm because when Chloe was on it before she was on the puppy flavor. But when she was on ZP (and doing well) we would switch flavors abruptly whenever an old bag was empty and we started a new bag. I think that Toby will do fine with swapping flavors!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you have an aversion to mixing different brands/flavours into one airtight container & feeding it out? That works wonderfully well for me and also eases the stress if one is ever discontinued, recalled etc.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Do you have an aversion to mixing different brands/flavours into one airtight container & feeding it out? That works wonderfully well for me and also eases the stress if one is ever discontinued, recalled etc.


I don't want more than one brand, because his tummy is so sensitive and Fromm has worked beautifully. But the same theory could work with the different flavors, too. Not a bad idea. Thanks!

I am going to buy a new flavor tomorrow and see how it goes. I'm excited 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck. Let us know how it goes. I can't wait to get the new ones here


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well they are all out of surf and turf and weren't getting restocked until tomorrow. Since I only have about 4 meals left of the game bird and would feel more comfortable mixing for a day or two (mostly to ease my own mind) I decided to go with something in stock- the salmon tunalini. It came highly recommended by the owner of the holistic store where I buy Toby's food, he said it is his dogs' fave. So I guess we will see tonight how well it goes over. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I mixed the salmon tunalini and game bird tonight. Toby really liked it. Here's hoping his poops are good and the transition is smooth! Otherwise, I will be going to buy a bag of game bird. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome! Glad he liked it. I think that we're going to do a food switch over here too, so I'll be watching to see how Toby does. Hopefully you've found a food that won't cause issues anymore! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Success. Two meals half game bird and half salmon tunalini and no issues at all!! A first for Toby. Tonight will be his first full meal of the new flavor. Since he's doing so good I figured why bother mixing. I'm so excited!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Success. Two meals half game bird and half salmon tunalini and no issues at all!! A first for Toby. Tonight will be his first full meal of the new flavor. Since he's doing so good I figured why bother mixing. I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Wonderful! Neither of mine will eat the fish or fish anything. I am so glad for you and Toby.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo! So excited


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so glad Toby is doing well on his new flavor! I have always switched Jaxx's flavors on foods within the same brand. I usually buy a different flavor every time I have to buy food. Jaxx has never seemed to have a sensitive tummy though.

Jaxx is currently on the beef Fromms I think but I am sure when this bag is gone we will switch to a different flavor. I am not sure if Jaxx cares or not but I feel bad if I feed him the same protein every month. He gobbles up anything I give him though.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I am so glad Toby is doing well on his new flavor! I have always switched Jaxx's flavors on foods within the same brand. I usually buy a different flavor every time I have to buy food. Jaxx has never seemed to have a sensitive tummy though.
> 
> Jaxx is currently on the beef Fromms I think but I am sure when this bag is gone we will switch to a different flavor. I am not sure if Jaxx cares or not but I feel bad if I feed him the same protein every month. He gobbles up anything I give him though.


The beef frittata is next on the rotation list, as long as this goes well. I was so worried about his tummy but I really think he's okay now that he's off the ZP. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> The beef frittata is next on the rotation list, as long as this goes well. I was so worried about his tummy but I really think he's okay now that he's off the ZP.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I think Jaxx is going to get the game bird flavor next. He is doing really well on it now that I am not overfeeding him.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I think Jaxx is going to get the game bird flavor next. He is doing really well on it now that I am not overfeeding him.


Awesome news!! I'm so happy he's doing well now, I know how rough it is when they are sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

